# Are discus OK in my tank?



## JoeBoo36 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Wondering if a pair of discus would be good in my tank. It's 55 gallons, 6.4 ph, kh 3, gh 5, well planted. Has two blue rams, two angels, eight penguin tetras, and two cory cats. I'm a little concerned about the depth of the tank. Thanks!!

Joe


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

While you could technically do discus in a 55g, a larger tank like a 75g would be much better. Discus develop a distinct pecking order, and if you've only got a few fish most of them will slowly waste away due to constant bullying. When you factor in that you're looking at roughly ~10g of water per discus, and you need around 5-6 for a proper school, you can see how your tank might not be the best size for them, especially with the other inhabitants.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Scuff explained it best. I keep discus and I had 6 in a 45g as 1.5" size and It lasted 3 weeks I had to get a larger tank(got a 210 for them) within the first month of owning them due to growth ailments in tanks that are smaller then ideal. You need atleast 6, odd numbers tend to always have 1 exile and it wastes away and dies slowly.
If there were no other fish in there less the corydoras that size tank is a good starter tank for 6 small discus,yes starter.


----------

